# Kaos is back!!!



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So it has been about 6 weeks since Kaos switched vets, and had his meds evaluated and changed. He has also been dieting. I am happy to announce he is now down to 112 from 122. Yes he still has a little way to go, his prime rate was always around 105, I would like to get him somewhere between 100-105 ideally. His new schedule and "concoction" of meds along with his weight loss have made such a difference. 
It has been a long time since I have seen him this active and alert, and just content. :wub:

So thanks for indulging me with my "brag" and also to everyone who helped so much with advice and a listening ear when he wasn't doing well.
As for the meds he was on in case of possible tick, he finished a month of them. Not sure if that helped or just losing weight and getting all the pain meds regulated in his system......either way we are so happy he is doing so well!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so glad he's doing so well and feeling back to his old self


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww! That is so great to hear!!! I am glad Kaos is doing so well! Hope everything continues to go up for you all! He's such a wonderful boy, he definitely deserves more time on this earth!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! So glad he's feeling better!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Aw right!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> So thanks for indulging me with my "brag" and also to everyone who helped so much with advice and a listening ear when he wasn't doing well.
> As for the meds he was on in case of possible tick, he finished a month of them. Not sure if that helped or just losing weight and getting all the pain meds regulated in his system......either way we are so happy he is doing so well!!!


That is AWESOME!!! So glad to hear. Such a sweet boy. Brag anytime. We love those kind of brags and messages LOL


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

THANK you everyone!! He is truly a great boy....he brings a lot of joy no doubt. Only one possibly not happy about his rebound is Sherman who is currently being chased around the back yard.


----------

